# Probleme mit KM Computer / Bora Computer



## Constantin-RO (9. Mai 2016)

Hallo Community,

ich habe folgendes Problem und ich bin wirklich verzweifelt:

Ich habe im Dezember 2015 eine GTX 980 Ti bei Hardwareversand gekauft. Bis dato wusste ich nicht dass diese Firma insolvent ist. Nun hatte die Grafikkarte einen Defekt und ich habe Sie am 01.03.2016 zu denen geschickt.
Als ich einen Tag später versuchte jemanden wegen einer Rückfrage zu erreichen hab ich festgestellt das genau an diesem Tag Hardwareversand/Atelco an die Bora Computer Gruppe verkauft wurde.
Nun ist mir direkt mulmig geworden weil ich nicht sicher war was mit meiner Grafikkarte passiert. Die ersten paar Tage habe ich keinen erreicht von der Bora Computer Gruppe. Nach einiger Zeit dann bekam ich jemanden ans Telefon und mir wurde versichert das alle Reklamationen von Atelco/ Hardwareversand von Käufen ab dem 01.Oktober 2015 von KM Computer bearbeitet werden und jeder Kunde seine Ware erhält bzw zurück erhält.
Nun habe ich seit Anfang März jede Woche bis circa Anfang April dort angerufen bzw Mails geschrieben, jede Woche hieß es mein Paket mit der Grafikkarte wurde noch nicht gefunden, ich solle mich noch gedulden etc. hatte ich auch zuerst Verständniss da wohl so eine Übernahme mit viel Arbeit verbunden bin. Aber nach circa 4 Wochen, ohne das diese Firma es geschafft hat meine Grafikkarte in der RMA zu erfassen schwung meine Stimmung um. Seit Anfang April ist es nun auch so dass die Telefonhotline nichtmehr bzw nur extremst selten besetzt ist, auf E-Mails wird garnichtmehr geantwortet, und ich habe wirklich viele geschickt.
Vor 3 Wochen hat mich ein MItarbeiter von KM dann angerufen, wieder die gleichen Ausreden, ich sollte mich noch gedulden, ich argumentierte wie lange man einen Kunden warten lassen kann ohne dass es Unzumutbar wird?
Das war dann das letzte Lebenszeichen von denen, seitdem wie gesagt keine Hotline erreichbar bzw. keine Antwort per Mail.

Ich weiß nun ehrlich gesagt nichtmehr was ich machen soll. Seit fast 2 1/2 Monaten ist die Ware die immernoch mein Eigentum ist noch nichtmal irgendwie erfasst und liegt irgendwo bei denen im Lager, sprich die Reklamation hat noch nichtmal begonnen.
Ich habe Angst meine Ware bzw. das Geld nie wieder zu sehen weil KM Computer die Sache einfach aussitzt. Die ganze Methodik ist extremst dubios.
Es macht einen wirklich wahnsinnig wenn man nicht weiß was noch passiert oder ob man eine Chance hat. 
Ich habe keine Rechtsschutzversicherung, sonst hätte ich die schon längst mit einem Anwalt konfrontiert.
Aber wenns hart auf hart kommt werde ich aus eigener Tasche einen Anwalt einschalten, gibt ja sonst nichts was ich machen kann oder?

Hat jemand eine Idee was ich machen kann oder kann seine Erfahrungen mit KM Computer schildern?

Wäre eventuell eine Möglichkeit Anzeige zu erstatten da mir mein Eigentum vorenthalten wird?

Gruß, Constantin-RO


----------



## Alisis1990 (10. Mai 2016)

Also ich weiß nicht wie das bei KM und Reklamation ist, aber ich kenne aus meinem Bekanntenkreis etwas ähnliches mit einem Hifi Verstärker. Da war das defekte teil nicht lieferbar da der Hersteller gewechselt wurde und dort das Teil noch nicht in ausreichender Menge vorlag. So War zumindest die ausrede.

Er hat ca 6 Monate gewartet und dann einen Komplett neuen Verstärker bekommen.

Er hatte ähnliche Probleme mit der Kontaktaufnahme, Emails wurden meist erst nach 3 oder 4 Wochen beantwortet. Man ist ja meist nicht der einzige der gerade eine Reklamation hat. 

Aber ich finde sowas trotzdem unter aller Sau!!! Auch wenn es wohl langsam aber sicher zum standart wird. Ein Grund weshalb ich Hardware lieber ein wenig teurer dafür aber bei einem lokalen Händler kaufe, dann kann ich nachher wenigstens jemand direkt anschreien...

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Seegurkensalat (10. Mai 2016)

An Deiner Stelle würde ich diese Frage mal in einem Forum wie dem Juraforum stellen oder wenn es ein paar Euro kosten darf evtl. auch bei frag-einen-anwalt.de stellen. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass man Dir da mehr zu dieser komplizierten Geschichte sagen kann. Da sind ja zahlreiche Fragen zu klären, z.B. Wer ist aktuell überhaupt der Ansprechpartner, ist die Grafikkarte evtl. in irgendeine Insolvenzmasse geflossen, ist das noch eine zivilrechtliche Geschichte  etc.

Ich fürchte aber, dass Du da ohne Zuhilfenahme eines Anwaltes nicht mehr weiter kommen wirst.


----------



## Rabowke (10. Mai 2016)

Ich persönlich würde zwei Dinge 'gleichzeitig' in die Wege leiten ...

a) setze dich direkt mit dem Hersteller deiner Grafikkarte in Verbindung und finde raus, ob hier ggf. ein RMA vorliegt bzw. kläre ab, ob du deine Grafikkarte direkt hinschicken kannst

b) übersende dem Händler eine letzte Aufforderung zur Herausgabe deiner Grafikkarte inkl. *realistischer* Fristsetzung, d.h. also nicht "bis morgen 12:00 Uhr!111einself".

Nach fruchtlosem Ablauf der Frist würde ich den Sachverhalt in der Tat einem Anwalt übergeben, ggf. vorab mit der RSV klären, ob hier die Kosten übernommen werden, falls nicht bzw. du keine RSV hast, kläre mit dem Anwalt die Höhe der Vergütung. 

Ggf. reagiert der Händler auf ein offizielles Schreiben eher.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass der bisherige Schriftverkehr belegbar ist? Die Übersendung der GraKa per DHL & Beleg liegt der vor? Ggf. kannst du bei der Post auch einen Nachforschungsauftrag in die Wege leiten, damit du nachweisen kannst, wann die GraKa bei dem Händler eingegangen ist.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Mai 2016)

Hier werden zwei mögliche Probleme durcheinandergeworfen: Paketversand und RMA. In Deinem Fall ist ja das Paket evlt. gar nicht da - oder haben die gesagt, dass es angekommen ist? Hast Du denn einen Beleg mit Sendungsverfolgung, die besagt, dass es angekommen ist? Du musst denen auch unbedingt sagen, dass es genau zu dem Zeitpunkt war, als die "Firmenübergabe" stattfand. 

Am Ende ist es nämlich vlt gar kein Fall für km/bora, sondern für den Paketdienst ^^    wenn das Paket nachweislich angekommen ist, dann sind die natürlich in der Verantwortung.


----------



## Constantin-RO (10. Mai 2016)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> An Deiner Stelle würde ich diese Frage mal in einem Forum wie dem Juraforum stellen oder wenn es ein paar Euro kosten darf evtl. auch bei frag-einen-anwalt.de stellen. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass man Dir da mehr zu dieser komplizierten Geschichte sagen kann. Da sind ja zahlreiche Fragen zu klären, z.B. Wer ist aktuell überhaupt der Ansprechpartner, ist die Grafikkarte evtl. in irgendeine Insolvenzmasse geflossen, ist das noch eine zivilrechtliche Geschichte  etc.
> 
> Ich fürchte aber, dass Du da ohne Zuhilfenahme eines Anwaltes nicht mehr weiter kommen wirst.




Also der Ansprechpartner ist definitiv KM / Bora Computer , steht sogar auf der Internetseite : Informationen für Atelco Kunden | K&M Computer


----------



## Constantin-RO (10. Mai 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich persönlich würde zwei Dinge 'gleichzeitig' in die Wege leiten ...
> 
> a) setze dich direkt mit dem Hersteller deiner Grafikkarte in Verbindung und finde raus, ob hier ggf. ein RMA vorliegt bzw. kläre ab, ob du deine Grafikkarte direkt hinschicken kannst
> 
> ...



Meine Grafikkarte könnte ich direkt zum Hersteller schicken das habe ich diesen schon gefragt, aber ich komme ja nicht an meine Grafikkarte ran...
Ganz davon abgesehen das ich dafür eine Rechnung brauche im Normalfall die ich aber nicht habe da bei der Lieferung von Hardwareversand im Dezember keine Rechnung beilag. KM Computer hat in dem Fall auch schon gesagt die hätten kein Zugriff auf das Warenwirtschaftssystem von ehemals Hardwareversand , der Insolvenzverwalter aber und der könnte mir helfen. Insolvenzverwalter meinte aber dass dies eine falsche Aussage ist und die die Rechnung haben müssten...
Beleg vom Kauf / der Zahlung per Sofortüberweisung habe ich aber.

Fristsetzung habe ich auch schon 2 mal probiert per Email je eine Woche....

eine RSV habe ich leider nicht wie ich bereits schrieb, aber ja habe gesagt auch wenn ich es selbst bezahlen müsste als letzten Schritt würde ich das in kauf nehmen.

einen Zustellbeleg vom Paketdienst habe ich auch...


----------



## Constantin-RO (10. Mai 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Hier werden zwei mögliche Probleme durcheinandergeworfen: Paketversand und RMA. In Deinem Fall ist ja das Paket evlt. gar nicht da - oder haben die gesagt, dass es angekommen ist? Hast Du denn einen Beleg mit Sendungsverfolgung, die besagt, dass es angekommen ist? Du musst denen auch unbedingt sagen, dass es genau zu dem Zeitpunkt war, als die "Firmenübergabe" stattfand.
> 
> Am Ende ist es nämlich vlt gar kein Fall für km/bora, sondern für den Paketdienst ^^    wenn das Paket nachweislich angekommen ist, dann sind die natürlich in der Verantwortung.



Beleg vom Paketdienst habe ich, habe den Beleg auch öfters zu KM Computer geschickt....


----------



## Froschline (10. Mai 2016)

Hallo Constantin 
ist der Beleg mit Service Rückschein geschickt  hat der Empfänger den Erhalt der Sendung per  Unterschrift bestätigt. Der unterschriebene Rückschein wird dann als  Empfangsbestätigung an dich zurückgesandt.
Du könnstest auch eine Eidesstattlichen Erklärung über die fehlende Rechnung machen.


----------



## Constantin-RO (11. Mai 2016)

Froschline schrieb:


> Hallo Constantin
> ist der Beleg mit Service Rückschein geschickt  hat der Empfänger den Erhalt der Sendung per  Unterschrift bestätigt. Der unterschriebene Rückschein wird dann als  Empfangsbestätigung an dich zurückgesandt.
> Du könnstest auch eine Eidesstattlichen Erklärung über die fehlende Rechnung machen.



Hallöchen,

das Paket habe ich auf eigene Kosten per DPD verschickt, habe eine Zustellbestätigung mit Unterschrift.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Mai 2016)

Constantin-RO schrieb:


> Beleg vom Paketdienst habe ich, habe den Beleg auch öfters zu KM Computer geschickt....


 UND du hast in der Sendungsverfolgung festgestellt, dass das Paket korrekt zugestellt wurde? DAS ist halt auch wichtig.


----------



## Constantin-RO (11. Mai 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> UND du hast in der Sendungsverfolgung festgestellt, dass das Paket korrekt zugestellt wurde? DAS ist halt auch wichtig.



Ja, ist definitiv richtig zugestellt worden.

Sie haben ja bisher nicht bestritten dass das Paket angekommen wäre, sie haben es nur noch nicht geschafft es mal zu erfassen bzw. liegt es bestimmt noch in irgend einer Lagerhalle rum


----------



## Froschline (11. Mai 2016)

nach zwei Monate nicht erfassen kann nicht sein. Deine Grafikkarte  wird beim Eingang erfasst.  
Ich würde zur  Rechtsberatung gehen


----------



## Spassbremse (11. Mai 2016)

Oh, das ist wirklich vertrackt. Ich schließe mich den Vorpostern an und empfehle Dir den dringenden Gang zum Rechtsanwalt. Theoretisch kann im häufigen Chaos einer Firmeninsolvenz Inventar auch ganz schnell einmal "Füße bekommen". 

Wichtig ist für Dich, dass Du zweifelsfrei abklären kannst, inwieweit Bora Computer auch 100% Rechtsnachfolger geworden ist, d. h. sämtliche Verbindlichkeiten der Vorgängerin übernommen hat.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Mai 2016)

Ich würde nochmal schreiben und eine Frist von 2 Wochen setzen und mit dem Hinweis "ansonsten muss ich leider einen Anwalt einschalten".


----------



## Constantin-RO (11. Mai 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Oh, das ist wirklich vertrackt. Ich schließe mich den Vorpostern an und empfehle Dir den dringenden Gang zum Rechtsanwalt. Theoretisch kann im häufigen Chaos einer Firmeninsolvenz Inventar auch ganz schnell einmal "Füße bekommen".
> 
> Wichtig ist für Dich, dass Du zweifelsfrei abklären kannst, inwieweit Bora Computer auch 100% Rechtsnachfolger geworden ist, d. h. sämtliche Verbindlichkeiten der Vorgängerin übernommen hat.




Bora / KM Computer ist definitiv der Rechtsnachfolger, er ist ja auch im Besitz der Grafikkarte momentan.

Informationen für Atelco Kunden | K&M Computer

ich weiß erlich nicht wie dieser Laden so arbeiten kann....
Man sieht ja auf deren Internetseiten dass der Verkauf etc. ganz normal läuft, also müssen da ja Leute arbeiten.

Aber weder über die Hotline noch über Mail erreiche ich jemanden....

Wenigstens hat der Insolvenzberater mir jetzt die Rechnung vom Kauf bei Hardwareversand nachgesendet....


----------



## Herbboy (11. Mai 2016)

Constantin-RO schrieb:


> Bora / KM Computer ist definitiv der Rechtsnachfolger, er ist ja auch im Besitz der Grafikkarte momentan.
> 
> Informationen für Atelco Kunden | K&M Computer
> 
> ...


 es kann im Chaos der Insolvenzabwicklung GRAD bei den Leuten, deren Dinge im Zeitraum der Übergabe ankamen, durchaus passiert sein, dass da was nicht ganz klar ist - vlt ist die Karte ja auch längst zur Kontrolle beim Hersteller oder so. Normalerweise behandelt Bora/KM eine Reklamation so, wie es bei solche Shops Durchschnitt ist. Also weder ist schon einen Tag nach Paketerhalt alles bestens und geklärt, noch dauert es 8 Wochen inkl "keine Ahnung, was Sache ist". Da ist bei Dir auf jeden Fall etwas nicht so gelaufen wie üblich. 

Und Hotline: die kann ganz simpel auch einfach ausgelastet sein. mails wiederum: erstens kann es auch da einen Rückstau geben, zweitens kann es sein, dass die Deine letzte(n) mails nicht mehr beachten, weil sie längst an einer Lösung arbeiten und sich nicht mehr die Mühe machen, auf jede Mail zu reagieren, was natürlich sehr ärgerlich ist.


----------



## Constantin-RO (11. Mai 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> es kann im Chaos der Insolvenzabwicklung GRAD bei den Leuten, deren Dinge im Zeitraum der Übergabe ankamen, durchaus passiert sein, dass da was nicht ganz klar ist - vlt ist die Karte ja auch längst zur Kontrolle beim Hersteller oder so. Normalerweise behandelt Bora/KM eine Reklamation so, wie es bei solche Shops Durchschnitt ist. Also weder ist schon einen Tag nach Paketerhalt alles bestens und geklärt, noch dauert es 8 Wochen inkl "keine Ahnung, was Sache ist". Da ist bei Dir auf jeden Fall etwas nicht so gelaufen wie üblich.
> 
> Und Hotline: die kann ganz simpel auch einfach ausgelastet sein. mails wiederum: erstens kann es auch da einen Rückstau geben, zweitens kann es sein, dass die Deine letzte(n) mails nicht mehr beachten, weil sie längst an einer Lösung arbeiten und sich nicht mehr die Mühe machen, auf jede Mail zu reagieren, was natürlich sehr ärgerlich ist.



Die Grafikkarte ist nicht beim Hersteller, soviel steht fest. Stand letztes Gespräch von circa Mitte April dass sie mein Paket bzw. Grafikkarte noch nicht gefunden haben und sich wohl noch in den Paletten befindet.

Was telefonische Erreichbarkeit bzw Hotline angeht bin ich mir ziemlich sicher dass diese nicht ausgelastet ist, sondern KM diese einfach nicht mehr besetzt und sie Sache irgendwie aussitzt. Denn es klingelt immer durch, und ich versuche es fast schon täglich mehrmals....


----------



## Alisis1990 (12. Mai 2016)

Ich würde auch noch eine letzte Frist setzen und dann direkt mit einem Anwalt drohen. Wenn die nichtmal wissen wo bei denen deine Karte rumliegt und da in der Zeit GARNICHTS passiert ist, ist da gewaltig was schief gelaufen. 

Darf doch nicht wahr sein sowas ....

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Constantin-RO (18. Mai 2016)

Habe heute nach knapp 3 Wochen eine Antwort per Mail erhalten, üblicher Copy&Paste Quatsch mit Ausreden....
Hotline immernoch nicht besetzt.

Ich weiß einfach nicht wieso die es, egal wieviel es los ist, in knapp 90 Arbeitstagen noch nicht geschafft haben das Paket mal zu finden/öffnen/bearbeiten/was weiß ich....


----------



## Alisis1990 (19. Mai 2016)

Constantin-RO schrieb:


> Habe heute nach knapp 3 Wochen eine Antwort per Mail erhalten, üblicher Copy&Paste Quatsch mit Ausreden....
> Hotline immernoch nicht besetzt.
> 
> Ich weiß einfach nicht wieso die es, egal wieviel es los ist, in knapp 90 Arbeitstagen noch nicht geschafft haben das Paket mal zu finden/öffnen/bearbeiten/was weiß ich....


Hast du mittlerweile mal einen Anwalt konsultiert und gefragt in wie weit die sich da noch in rechtlichen Rahmen bewegen?

Auch wenn solch ein Support meistens sehr lange braucht ist das mittlerweile ja schon sehr frech was da passiert.


----------



## vacxe (19. Mai 2016)

So extra mal hier angemeldet, da ich EXAKT das gleiche Problem mit Bora habe. Meine Graka (MSI GTX 970) hatte ich im Dezember zu Hardwareversand gesendet. MSI hat die Graka getauscht und ich habe von Hardwareversand ne Mail, in der steht das die Graka von MSI zu denen unterwegs ist. Dann kam die Übernahme durch BORA/K&M und seit dem kann mir niemand sagen ob meine Graka überhaupt vorliegt oder die ein Mitarbeiter mitgenommen hat. Ich versuche seit Tagen mal wieder jemand ans Telefon zu bekommen und das ist einfach nicht möglich, da die Hotline "NIE" besetzt ist. Einmal hatte ich einen Mitarbeiter am Telefon, der hatte gemeint die Pakete stehen dort alle rum und werden nacheinander abgearbeitet. Aber eine konkrete Aussage konnte niemand treffen. Ich bin leider auch unschlüssig, wie ich noch weiter Verfahren soll. Vielleicht sollte man sich auch mal an den Insolvenzverwalter wenden oder so.


----------



## HowdyM (19. Mai 2016)

WENDET EUCH AN EINEN ANWALT! Weder dieses Forum noch der Insolvenzverwalter noch sonst irgendwer hier kann euch weiterhelfen. Falls ihr kein Geld habt, sagt das dem Anwalt....es gibt für ein paar Euro Beratungshilfe und für Gerichtsverfahren Prozesskostenhilfe. Auch dabei kann euch ein Anwalt schon helfen und Auskunft geben. Hier aus dem Forum werdet ihr keine Grafikkarten zurückbekommen.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Mai 2016)

Ich würde in jedem Falle einen Brief schicken als Einschreiben, in dem ich eine Frist setze von 2 Wochen und darin auch schreibe, dass ich danach einen Anwalt einschalten würde. 


Nebenbei: hat der Laden auch eine BESTELL-Hotline? Wenn ja, dann dürfte die ja sicher eher besetzt sein als eine Reklamationshotline, und vlt kann man auch darüber Druck machen. Ich vermute, dass der Laden sich da schwer übernommen hat, denn hardwareversand war ein SEHR großer Shop, und allein die normalen Widerrufsrücksendungen könnten Bora/km für Monate beschäftigen...


----------



## Rabowke (19. Mai 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich würde in jedem Falle einen Brief schicken als Einschreiben, in dem ich eine Frist setze von 2 Wochen und darin auch schreibe, dass ich danach einen Anwalt einschalten würde.


Wurde dem TE schon x. mal gesagt ...



> Nebenbei: hat der Laden auch eine BESTELL-Hotline? Wenn ja, dann dürfte die ja sicher eher besetzt sein als eine Reklamationshotline, und vlt kann man auch darüber Druck machen. Ich vermute, dass der Laden sich da schwer übernommen hat, denn hardwareversand war ein SEHR großer Shop, und allein die normalen Widerrufsrücksendungen könnten Bora/km für Monate beschäftigen...


... und hier würde ich als Mitarbeiterin immer auf die Hotline umleiten, die der TE probiert hat anzurufen. Dann sitzt er ewig und drei Tage an einer Leitung, die nicht bedient wird.


----------



## vacxe (19. Mai 2016)

HowdyM schrieb:


> WENDET EUCH AN EINEN ANWALT! Weder dieses Forum noch der Insolvenzverwalter noch sonst irgendwer hier kann euch weiterhelfen. Falls ihr kein Geld habt, sagt das dem Anwalt....es gibt für ein paar Euro Beratungshilfe und für Gerichtsverfahren Prozesskostenhilfe. Auch dabei kann euch ein Anwalt schon helfen und Auskunft geben. Hier aus dem Forum werdet ihr keine Grafikkarten zurückbekommen.



Also das hier niemand seine Graka aus dem Forum ziehen kann ist ja wohl jedem der nur halbwegs nachdenken kann klar. Dein geblubber kann hier kein Mensch gebrauchen, da es NULL konstruktiv ist. Ein Forum ist zum austauschen von Erfahrung bzw anregen von Lösungen etc da. Was du da veranstaltet hast ist einfach nur lächerlich.


----------



## fabo-erc (19. Mai 2016)

was man evtl noch nebenbei (einschreiben, anwalt, etc)  machen könntem auf den bekannten social media seiten "*freundlich" *kritik ausüben...

hat mir schon zwei mal bei so ähnlich gearteten fällen geholfen...

facebook

-fabo


----------



## Herbboy (19. Mai 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wurde dem TE schon x. mal gesagt ...


 und da es ja noch nicht gemacht wurde, sag ich gern auch X+1 mal, um es zu unterstreichen... 




> ... und hier würde ich als Mitarbeiterin immer auf die Hotline umleiten, die der TE probiert hat anzurufen.


 gut das DU kein Angestellter bist...


----------



## vacxe (26. Mai 2016)

Also ich hatte das ganze nun nochmal über den Insolvenzverwalter aufgerollt, was im Falle des TE leider nicht geht, da er nach dem 01.10.15 gekauft hat. Aber erstaunlicher weise habe ich gestenr meine Grafikkarte zurück erhalben bzw die ausgetauschte Karte bekommen. Eine lehre für mich: nie wieder MSI, da mit denen keine direkte RMA abwicklung möglich ist. Und K&M sowieso nicht mehr.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Mai 2016)

vacxe schrieb:


> Also ich hatte das ganze nun nochmal über den Insolvenzverwalter aufgerollt, was im Falle des TE leider nicht geht, da er nach dem 01.10.15 gekauft hat. Aber erstaunlicher weise habe ich gestenr meine Grafikkarte zurück erhalben bzw die ausgetauschte Karte bekommen. Eine lehre für mich: nie wieder MSI, da mit denen keine direkte RMA abwicklung möglich ist. Und K&M sowieso nicht mehr.


 Schön, dass es nach langer Zeit noch gutgegangen ist.   Aber nur nebenbei: die "Chance" auf einen Defekt ist bei Hardware EXTREM gering, sofern nicht schon direkt nach dem Kauf was nicht stimmt. Daher würde ICH nicht einen Hersteller streichen, nur weil man dann VIELLEICHT bei einem EVENTUELLEN Defekt UND wenn man zudem noch Pech mit einem schlechten Händler hat Probleme bei der RMA bekommt...  bzw. man muss es halt abwägen. Wenn du zwei exakt gleiche Karten hast, und die eine ist von MSI, dann nimm die andere. Aber die Karten von MSI gelten halt in letzter Zeit oft als die leisesten trotz Übertaktung, und da muss man halt selber überlegen: nehm ich die lautere Karte, nur weil deren Hersteller im Falle eines Falles den besseren Support bietet?


----------



## vacxe (31. Mai 2016)

Nur leider zählt für mich in einen guten Service auch eine ordentliche RMA Abwicklung, von Seiten des Händlers und des Herstellers. Mir geht es auch garnicht draum, dass mal was kaputt gehen kann, sondern wie der Prozess WENN es passiert aussieht. Da muss man ganz klar sagen, es gibt wenige Onlinehändler bei denen der Service überhaupt funktioniert. Bei K&M bekommst du nicht mal jemand an Telefon um mal nachfragen zu können und das seit 2 Monaten, wenn du dennoch weiterhin dort bestellen willst von mir aus. Ich habe meine Schlüsse daraus gezogen. Und MSI bietet keine Möglichkeit eine RMA direkt über Sie abzufertigen, was andere Anbieter aber machen. Mag sein das es dann immernoch lange dauert und alles, aber ich habe keinen weiteren Wasserkopf dazwischen.
Wo jeder kauft muss er für sich selber entscheiden. Die Händler brauchen sich imo nicht wundern, dass ihnen die Kunden weglaufen, wenn der Service sich immer weiter verschlechtert und bei der großen Konkurrenz um einiges besser ist.
Wie gesagt ich habe meine Schlüsse aus dem ganzen gezogen, was jeder mit den hier vorliegenden Informationen anstellt ist seine Sache.


----------



## Borni84 (1. Juni 2016)

Würde mich mal interessieren was aus TE`s GraKa geworden ist.
Könnte mir gut vorstellen das bei so einer Übernahme wo Chaos  herrscht und sich das Personalkarussell dreht einige Pakete an klebrigen Fingern hängen geblieben sind.


----------



## Constantin-RO (7. Juni 2016)

Hallo Leute,

also, leider hat sich die letzten Wochen nichts verändert. 

Ich erreiche immernoch keinen bei KM und auch auf die E-Mails wird nicht geantwortet. Das ganze geht jetzt über 3 Monate...
Ich habe schon mehrmals den Insolvenzverwalter eingeschaltet aber der kann auch nur meine Anfrage weiterleiten da er nicht für mich zuständig ist da ich nach dem 1.10.2015 gekauft habe.

Auch gigabyte habe ich eingeschaltet als Hersteller, hätte nicht gedacht das die überhaupt in so Sachen was machen können aber ich muss sagen, alleine deren Auftreten mir gegenüber, VORBILDLICH . Sie haben mir zugesichtet Ihrerseits Kontakt mit KM aufzunehmen und hatten wirklich großes Verständnis gezeigt, aber ob Sie mehr erreichen ist auch fraglich wenn KM einfach nicht erreichbar ist. Trotzdem großes Lob alleine für den Willen von Gigabyte.

Einen Anwalt habe ich bisher nicht eingeschaltet weil das auch eine Geldsache ist und ich von mehrern gehört habe das es auch nichts bringt bzw. sie auch mit einem Anwalt nicht weiterkommen.


Nun meine Frage, falls jemand sich da auskennt :

Kann die Polizei mir weiterhelfen bzw kann ich KM Computer anzeigen?
Es handelt sich hier offensichtlich um rechtlich nicht korrekte Vorgehensweisen, immerhin befindet sich mein Eigentum in deren Händen, seit 3 Monaten, dadurch dass sie absolut den Kontakt blockieren sehe ich das schon als eine Straftat.

Habe ich evtl über die Polizei bessere Chancen?


----------



## Rabowke (7. Juni 2016)

Wäre möglich, aber trotzdem würde ich den Weg über einen Rechtsanwalt gehen. Dieser kann dann auch ggf. Strafanzeige stellen, wenn die Mittel und Wege vom RA ohne Erfolg bleiben.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (7. Juni 2016)

Constantin-RO schrieb:


> Habe ich evtl über die Polizei bessere Chancen?



Nein. Die besten Chancen lässt du ungenutzt. Nach 3 Monaten hat man entweder seine Ware, dass Geld zurück oder hält einen vollstreckbaren Titel in der Hand. So wie du das anstellst musst du dich nicht wundern, wenn keine angemessene Reaktion vom Händler kommt. Du solltest unbedingt einen Anwalt aufsuchen, da dir offensichtlich das Wissen fehlt richtig vorzugehen. Wenn du diesen Schritt aus Kostengründen nicht gehen kannst oder willst, gibt es noch die Verbraucherzentrale. Du musst bedenken, dass auch der Händler vom Gesetzgeber Möglichkeiten erfährt, die nicht in deinem Sinn sind. 

Von einer Straftat ausgehen und zu glauben, die Polizei kümmert sich darum ... sie ist zwar verpflichtet dem nachzugehen - zu ermitteln - , aber ich garantiere dir, dass das schneller eingestellt wird, als du jetzt schon wartest. Zeit ist auch Geld. Verschwende davon nicht noch mehr in Foren und Hilfsportalen. Geh zu einem Anwalt oder zur Verbraucherzentrale.

Just my two cents.


----------

